# New tegu trying to escape?



## mistah_kurtz (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey guys, I just got my first Argentine B&W yesterday. He's about 18" long including the tail, about 2 months old, and he's inside a 40 gal (36"x18"x18") tank for the time being. I've attached a pic below. The thing is, hes been spending most of his time since he arrived yesterday AM trying to find a way out of his tank, mostly by going around to every corner and digging down to the glass. I think his habitat should be fairly accomodating and comfortable for him; The temperature gradient in the tank should be fine (105 on his basking rock, 90-95 right next to it, 85 on one side, and around 70-75 on the cooler side), his humidity is fine (70%), he has plenty of water and his own little hide, plus substrate to burrow in... I know its early and he's probably just still adjusting, but I wanted to make sure this isnt too unusual... If its not, when should I expect him to calm down and stop trying to get out? I'm mostly just worried he's gonna rub his nose raw. Thanks.

Drew


----------



## PuffDragon (Oct 9, 2008)

It's common and nothing to worry about. Tegu's are naturally very curious and require alot of space. Think of it like a Grey Hound with no space to run. Being pent up like that would make one want to get out. Up the enclosure size as soon as you can.


----------



## mistah_kurtz (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks man, that's what I figured. I took him out for a bit so he could crawl around on my couch; he eventually tucked under a pile of blankets and slept for awhile. He seems alright, no sign of aggression or terror of me. Hopefully he'll calm down a bit more in the coming days. At any rate, I will be sure to let him out every day at least until I can get a bigger cage. Thanks again.

-Drew


----------



## jim_m (Oct 9, 2008)

Funny you mention the digging. Cholo ( my baby Argentine B&W ) did the same thing. I would have to go back and re-fill all the holes he dug up every night before i went to bed. It last 2-3 weeks then he managed to calm down.


----------



## mistah_kurtz (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks jim!


----------



## scarecrow (Oct 10, 2008)

mine's got out twice now. I'm gunna change his name to Houdini. Thanks for asking the question. Good to know.


----------



## damo (Nov 4, 2008)

mine is a year old and ive had him just over a week he digs at the glass quite a lot ive been letting him out as much as possible but im trying to get him to fit around me im adjusting his day light hours but any way he came out tonight mouched around for about three parts of an hour and went back home and went to bed quality (Lights had gone off






i will let you know what he is like tomorrow if you like


----------



## damo (Nov 4, 2008)

i did change his water soon after this photo was taken like i say he likes to dig


----------



## shabazz (Nov 5, 2008)

when my male digs at the glass i let him out and he uses the bathroom


----------



## Cameron10143 (Jul 26, 2017)

Yeah just got mine a oupem days ago always trying to escape out of somewhere managed to get out once and I fixed the problem just thought I check out what u guys had to say


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Jul 30, 2017)

Cameron10143 said:


> Yeah just got mine a oupem days ago always trying to escape out of somewhere managed to get out once and I fixed the problem just thought I check out what u guys had to say



This thread is nearly ten years old.


----------

